# 05 29F BH-S



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Hello!
After much deliberation and research, ( and reading the Outback forum), my wife and I decided on an Outback Fifth-wheel with bunks. We are looking forward to the spring when we can actually use it!!! We have discovered that the furnace isn't functioning ( which will prevent camping anytime soon). However, after reading fellow Outbacker posts, we are confident that this is a minor problem that will be quickly fixed at our local dealer.
We noticed there is a campout in May, which we hope we can get in on. We live fairly close to the Cooperstown area.
Happy Camping! action

Hope to post some pictures soon.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com and congratulations on the new 5'er. What part of NY are you from? We are having a northeast Outbacker get together in May. See Northeast 2005 for details.

Tim


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

We are from the Albany area.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, if your not doing anything the weekend of May 13,14,15 and feel like meeting some fellow Outbackers, we will be at Yogi's Jellystone Park near Cooperstown/Oneonta. Details for reservations are available at the previously linked thread.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations and Welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome. And congrats on the new Outback!


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks for the invite and info. I will check our schedule and hopefully make some reservations.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Welcome

Looking at sig, does that mean you are a golfer? If so, finally another Outbacker/Golfer.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad to have another outbacker on board!!!

Welcome









Mike


----------



## CWOBOATS (Oct 13, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.

I'm glad to see another 5er.

Happy camping.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Golfer, and a 5th wheel owner!!! I like this guy already!!

Welcome to Outbackers!! action


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Welcome! And just think! you have ALL WINTER to get those "mods" done!








Fred


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! Glad you joined us!! action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

action Ditto action

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to the Outback Clan
Enjoy! Enjoy!


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

We have same unit. So far I love it, I just have not gotten to use it much.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

sunny Welcome and good camping. We needed a 5th wheel to carry all the golf bags and carts with us as we camp there are a lot of golf rv parks around.


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks to all for the welcomes. I have finally posted a picture in the gallery under Fifth Wheels, sorry it took so long but I am trying to learn my way around the forum. Hope everyone had a wonderfull Thanksgiving, I am still stuffed!


----------

